# Web  -   DLE

## Sanjka129

http://alcoclub.net/      :
MySQL error in file: /engine/modules/show.full.php at line 130
Error Number: 1017
The Error returned was:
Can't find file: 'dle_views' (errno: 2)
SQL query: 
INSERT INTO dle_views (news_id) VALUES ('65')
     .     ,    ? !

----------

